# The very first Paws Crossed Animal Rescue dog!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

He's a TOTAL HAM! Super sweet, submissive, loves everyone! He passed his shelter evaluation with flying colors and is great with other dogs. He needs to learn some general manners, especially leash manners, but we'll fix that! He seems very eager to please and his foster mom is very experienced, so he should be a well behaved little ambassador in no time! He's currently being treated for a URI, so as soon as he's squared away with that he'll be HW tested and neutered. His skin and coat look like CRAP and he's very thin. He'll soon be on a grain free diet with weekly RMBs and salmon oil, so we'll fix that right up too! No name so far. Will post updates!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHHH...he is a HANDSOME boy!!

My first thought was Nova...for Innovation...ya know, a start of new things!!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's a great looking guy! Reminds me of Shade, a big lovable goofball. Are you going to be breed specific, or specialize in certain breeds or did he just happen to stumble onto you?

I'd call him Handsome Feller or "Heller" but then again...I live in the south :becky:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> OHHH...he is a HANDSOME boy!!
> 
> My first thought was Nova...for Innovation...ya know, a start of new things!!:biggrin:


I love that name! I think I'll save it for a female though. I want to give him a cute, meaty name! Like Hamlet or Hamilton. We'll see!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

chowder said:


> He's a great looking guy! Reminds me of Shade, a big lovable goofball. Are you going to be breed specific, or specialize in certain breeds or did he just happen to stumble onto you?
> 
> I'd call him Handsome Feller or "Heller" but then again...I live in the south :becky:


No, I won't be breed specific, though I sort of expect to end up with more bully breeds than anything else. I'm not even doing solely dogs, actually. I'm going to focus on animals that are facing euthanasia in high-kill shelters, including cats and small animals!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

THANK YOU SO MUCH for your effort in saving animals... really, everybody needs to give a big thank you to people like you. He is so lucky and I KNOW he's in good hands!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you so much, Julie! :hug:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Bravo Rachel!!!! :biggrin:

I'm curious though, are you going to be taking "possible death" cases only? how will you deal with spay and neuters? I know there are a lot of non profit clinics out there that focus on keeping numbers down, or will you try to recruit your own vet help? I commend what you'r doing.... you're such a good person!! If you need any help with phone work or anything let me know I'll try to be as much help as you need


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I like Hamilton! 

He is gorgeous and ditto what everyone else has said.. THANK YOU for saving these animals.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Bravo Rachel!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I'm curious though, are you going to be taking "possible death" cases only? how will you deal with spay and neuters? I know there are a lot of non profit clinics out there that focus on keeping numbers down, or will you try to recruit your own vet help? I commend what you'r doing.... you're such a good person!! If you need any help with phone work or anything let me know I'll try to be as much help as you need


Awww :hug: Thanks so much, Dave! Yes, I am definitely going to focus mainly on urgent "death row" animals. I can't say that I'll NEVER take on an animal that isn't in grave danger, but I guess it mostly depends on the situation and how many fosters I have available. I really want to help animals that are at the end of the line and don't have another option. In 99% of situations, I won't take an owner surrender. I'm more than willing to help someone find a good home for their pet, or see if I can help them get the animal into the shelter I work for, and there are plenty of other no-kill shelters and humane societies that they can try. I feel like I need to help those that are truly, desperately in need. 

Hey, thanks for the offer! I very well may take you up on that!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I like Hamilton!
> 
> He is gorgeous and ditto what everyone else has said.. THANK YOU for saving these animals.


Aw, I'm really glad I can do it! 

I like Hamilton, too! I think his foster parents like Burger. We'll have to see what happens!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh he is precious!
It's wonderful that you are helping pets in need.
"Paws Crossed" sounds like a great name for a rescue,
to give hope to pets that need homes.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Congratulations on your first rescue! He looks so happy!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Bravo Rachel!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I'm curious though, are you going to be taking "possible death" cases only? how will you deal with spay and neuters? I know there are a lot of non profit clinics out there that focus on keeping numbers down, or will you try to recruit your own vet help? I commend what you'r doing.... you're such a good person!! If you need any help with phone work or anything let me know I'll try to be as much help as you need


Oh, I almost forgot! Everyone will be altered while in their foster home, if not before going to their foster home. I'll do initial vaccinations and discuss limited vax with adopters. Dogs will be HW tested, cats will be FeLV and FIV tested. There's a low cost spay/neuter clinic nearby that I'll use. They even have a pit bull program, so it'll be VERY reasonable to get "Bates" neutered.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations, what a huge moment for you and Hamilton/burger :biggrin:

It's a wonderful thing you are doing and what a GORGEOUS boy he is!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Rachel, as you are waiting on your non profit status, have you written up an adoption agreement that potential adopters have to sign? Have you decided on fees yet? Do you have a website built? Do you need help with that? Do you have a "main" contact number? Do you have a "main" email address? (I would not use your personal ones...get a new number and new email that have connect with your rescue only.) Do you have a FAQ started or written out yet?

Also, please PM me so that I can help you spread the word.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'd name him 

ham.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Oh, I almost forgot! Everyone will be altered while in their foster home, if not before going to their foster home. I'll do initial vaccinations and discuss limited vax with adopters. Dogs will be HW tested, cats will be FeLV and FIV tested. There's a low cost spay/neuter clinic nearby that I'll use. They even have a pit bull program, so it'll be VERY reasonable to get "Bates" neutered.


You're a pretty fantastic person Rachel... I'm glad that there is a few places close that will be able to help. Most of all that you are there in your area helping those that can't help themselves... are you doing anything else to get some funding? I'm not in the best spot to donate atm, but there may be some funding options... raffles... 1$ per ticket for 25$ petsmart gift card etc... could plug it on facebook, btw... do you have a FB page for it yet?!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Rachel, as you are waiting on your non profit status, have you written up an adoption agreement that potential adopters have to sign? Have you decided on fees yet? Do you have a website built? Do you need help with that? Do you have a "main" contact number? Do you have a "main" email address? (I would not use your personal ones...get a new number and new email that have connect with your rescue only.) Do you have a FAQ started or written out yet?
> 
> Also, please PM me so that I can help you spread the word.


I have not done most of that stuff yet. LOL. 

Honestly, I didn't plan on pulling animals this soon. I was going to wait until I had all those things taken care of... but a friend reposted this boy on Facebook and after reading his profile, evaluation and what the volunteers and officer had to say about him....no way I could forget about him. I have the luxury of time, he didn't. So I hopped on a train to NYC yesterday with his foster mom and then we had to drive back there this morning to pick him up. I am sooooo beat. I see A LOT of coffee in my future haha. I wanted to get a lot of that stuff done this weekend, but I'll have to work on it this week!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Tobi said:


> You're a pretty fantastic person Rachel... I'm glad that there is a few places close that will be able to help. Most of all that you are there in your area helping those that can't help themselves... are you doing anything else to get some funding? I'm not in the best spot to donate atm, but there may be some funding options... raffles... 1$ per ticket for 25$ petsmart gift card etc... could plug it on facebook, btw... do you have a FB page for it yet?!


That's the one thing I DID get done! I started a Facebook page. I need to add more info tomorrow, but just wanted to get it up for now. It's Paws Crossed Animal Rescue if anyone wants to like it!

My volunteers and I have some really great, creative fundraising ideas! I have A LOT of very artsy and crafty friends that are wonderful with everything from drawing, painting, jewelry making to soap making, photography, etc... I was thinking about arranging some kind of craft fair type thing. I have a few friends who love baking and i know they'd donate their baked goods and time to set up a table at a bake sale. Shorty's foster mom (Oh yeah, we named him Short-Stack, LOL. It was a compromise on my part.) is going to draw pet portraits, she works at a doggy daycare so I'm sure a lot of her clients there would commission her. I have some other ideas that I need to approach people with. I'm going to try to get everyone together this weekend to plan out how we'll raise enough for our 501(c)(3).


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

One other thing I need to figure out is all the accounting crap. That seems like a HUGE headache :-/


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Rachel,
This is just an awesome thing you are doing. It's always been my dream, and you are making it reality. Kudos to you!! Wish you all the best, and please keep us posted on dogs in need if you would. Since we are on FB that is a great place to get the word out. I have a network of friends who may be helpful, and if I can assist I'd be happy too. Once you get that 501c3 status it would be nice if you could find an entity with money to burn. For example, the Berks County Parrothead Club in the county where I live did a huge fund raiser for the ARL, and this past July they did one for our foster care agency. We just got a check for $14,000. In our area the Berks County Parrothead Club and County Corvette Club do a lot of these kind of fund raising for non-profits entities......shoot at the auction a large stuffed moose went for $1000 and the person snagged it at a flea market for $25.00. A two piece set of Sponge Bob and another character from the show went for over 2 grand. People in these groups need tax write offs...gotta find you some generous souls.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

stajbs said:


> Rachel,
> This is just an awesome thing you are doing. It's always been my dream, and you are making it reality. Kudos to you!! Wish you all the best, and please keep us posted on dogs in need if you would. Since we are on FB that is a great place to get the word out. I have a network of friends who may be helpful, and if I can assist I'd be happy too. Once you get that 501c3 status it would be nice if you could find an entity with money to burn. For example, the Berks County Parrothead Club in the county where I live did a huge fund raiser for the ARL, and this past July they did one for our foster care agency. We just got a check for $14,000. In our area the Berks County Parrothead Club and County Corvette Club do a lot of these kind of fund raising for non-profits entities......shoot at the auction a large stuffed moose went for $1000 and the person snagged it at a flea market for $25.00. A two piece set of Sponge Bob and another character from the show went for over 2 grand. People in these groups need tax write offs...gotta find you some generous souls.


That's great! I will definitely be looking into that when the time comes, that would be AMAZING if I could get donations like that. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

